

Goiânia radiation accident - rrreese
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leide_das_Neves_Ferreira

======
lostlogin
The list of accidents at the end of the entry has a few relating to hospital
gear being stolen. They are all pretty horrific, beaten only by the links to
radiation therapy accidents killing patients. It's scary stuff.

------
Gravityloss
It's not as if nuclear waste will be "ancient artifacts" for ill informed
grave robbers thousands of years from now... But already right now.

~~~
lostlogin
I'm slightly surprised that anyone working in a scrap metal place would assume
that a glowing metal was supernatural before considering the possibility of
something harmful. Surely a scrap place would encounter dangerous substances
and metals regularly? I assume that very poor standards, little in the way of
education and cultural differences come into it, but this turned into one hell
of a disaster.

------
danieldrehmer
My startup is based in goiania. Ama

